# Residency - Proof of Funds



## AMMG (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all,

All sources mention that when you apply for residency (within 90 days of arrival), you must provide evidence of health insurance as well as proof that you can support yourself financially (if you don't yet have a job).

I am a British EU citizen and my wife is Thai.

1. If we have private insurance from Thailand which covers us internationally, will immigration accept this? Or do they require locally-based insurance?

2. I'm confident we have enough funds to show that we can support ourselves until we find a job/business (primarily as savings but we will continue to draw small/moderate salaries from our company in Thailand until our CY residency is approved). However, would you recommend that we demonstrate these funds in a single joint account or should we present 2 accounts, one in my name and one in my wife's name, to support each individual application? A joint account might suggest a more stable and long-term marriage for example.

3. Whether it's a joint account or two individual accounts, must those accounts be in a Cyprus bank or would they accept our Thailand-based accounts, with statements in English?

Thank you very much for your comments.

Alun


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

AMMG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> All sources mention that when you apply for residency (within 90 days of arrival), you must provide evidence of health insurance as well as proof that you can support yourself financially (if you don't yet have a job).
> 
> ...


Hi!

This must be a question for a specialist, but as I see it

Where your health insurance are taken should not matter.
Where you have your funds should not be a concern of immigration. And one account should be sufficient. As non-EU your wife will be considered a dependent of you.

But I would suggest that you talk to someone, perhaps Citizen Service. The problem is that you are in Thailand and they are here.


----------



## AMMG (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you very much.

Perhaps what we could do is split our money 3 ways, one joint account plus an individual account each. We would cover all bases then

As long as the money in each account is over the minimum threshold that they look for. Although there seems to be no specific amount, I've heard estimates of around 7,000 EUROS.

Anyone else with recent updates on the amount required to demonstrate self-sufficiency?




Baywatch said:


> Hi!
> 
> This must be a question for a specialist, but as I see it
> 
> ...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

AMMG said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Perhaps what we could do is split our money 3 ways, one joint account plus an individual account each. We would cover all bases then
> 
> ...


I have never heard any figure, but if you are self employed they accept around 800 € per month as net income. This can perhaps give a clue. I would keep only one account, it impress them more and don't confuse them.

I will ask around about the sum, because it can be interesting for others.


----------

